# Need some Zombie songs??



## broomstickjockey (Sep 4, 2006)

They forgot "Zombie Jamboree" by Harry Nilsson.


----------



## bringit (Oct 24, 2007)

that's cool, thanks for posting


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Good one. Thanks!


----------



## TommyHawk (Feb 14, 2005)

They forgot Zombie Stomp by Ozzy


----------



## Spats (Sep 21, 2006)

and the Trioxin theme from the first Return of the Living Dead, which I sometimes hear on Musique Macabre on live365.

No idea where it came from unless someone grabbed it from the DVD's opening credits.
"Leak? Hell, no, this thing was made by the Army Corp of Engineers!"
(slap).


----------



## Zeltino (Aug 7, 2006)

Nice! Thanks =]!


----------



## Sadler Vampire (Nov 2, 2007)

Heres the link to youtubes Zompies Ate Her brain. I saw it mentioned by an earlier post on this thread and I have to tell ya that this is a Cript Kick'n little number...just love it.

YouTube - The Creepshow "Zombies Ate Her Brain"

and also on youtube, Fashion Zombies by Aquabats. This is a riot.

YouTube - THE AQUABATS - FASHION ZOMBIES!

Enjoy


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Oct 7, 2004)

Very cool thanks


----------

